# OK don't laugh but anyone own or owned an old Mongoose Rockadile, Impressions please?



## mofoco1 (Mar 22, 2010)

My son wanted a fixie and I told him I would get him a frame we could work on. Lots of new CRAP out there for big bucks. He did not want a vintage bike like what I restore so I searched. I came upon a decently priced and overlooked by the vultures out there 90's Mongoose made in Taiwannnnnnnnnn ( at least not China) Rockadile. The components were on par with my other sons Trek 9000 and is even the same purple color they liked to use back in the day. both 27sp trigger STX shifters and cranks, with cantis. Both are Aluminum and both have Cromo forks. This thing is light, at least for the period and since the kid wants a single speed it should drop some more weight with smaller rubber coming. So was this $60 score a score even or a miss. I like the fact that it is a true looptail, and wish only it had horizontal stays out back, but with double walled Arayas it's almost a BMX cruiser. So what are your thoughts if you have had one or know anything about them. I have found a few on the net and one that had the exact thing we are converting it to. I need to get a new or used stem though with little to no ) reach as the kid wants a more sitting like position rather than hunched over. One one have a 25.4mm quill or adapter with short stem they want to get rid of. I know I can get them on Erayp, but we are doing this on the cheap. Pic show the Goose and below the other sons Trek. Any help would be appreciated.,,,,Mo in Clovis, CA


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

This Rockadile is an adaptation of their IBOC bikes with the triangular top tube which had the cable stops break off the frame, often in fact.

The earlier Rockadiles were steel, and just two days ago I saw one for the first time in years. Personally I like the steel version better (built at least 75 at the shop), but this one looks like a real off-road bike.

Sixty is Ok in my book. Thanks for sharing and good luck!


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Both are decent mid range bikes for their time. 

The Trek 7000 uses a 1 1/8" quill stem BTW.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Not a horrible bike, I sold a few of those way back when. Yes, it is similar to the old IBOCs, my triangular top tube IBOC frame is hanging in the garage, cable stops intact, and I rode it a lot, - those had horizontal dropouts. When I swapped parts over from the cromo Kona I was racing at the time, I saved about 2.25 pounds with the Mongoose the frame alone. The main reason I don't rebuild it for a winter bike is that in my size (20.5) the bars are a full 6" lower than the seat, much too low for my middle aged neck. 
That STX can work really great, my sons Klein Pulse Comp has stx-rc (xt rear derailleur) and it shifts pretty much perfectly (horiz drops on that one too). I agree $60 seems fine.


----------

